# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Recessive Morphs >  Albino

## JLC

The albino morph is the one that started it all for ball pythons.  As early as the 1980's, there were albino ball pythons in captivity in the United Kingdom and the US.  The morph was proven to be simple recessive by Bob Clark in 1992. 

There is a fair amount of variability within the common yellow and white look of the albino ball python.  Hatchlings may start out a very dark yellow or even orange, with a sharply contrasting white background.  Adult colors vary between bright lemon yellow and pale soft buttery yellow, with many different degrees of contrast to the white background.  The white may stay crisp and sharp, or may develop pale yellow blushing.  The heads can be almost a solid yellow or be white with yellow markings.  The eyes are bright pink with red pupils.  All these different variations have come through selective breeding until we have different looks referred to as "high contrast albino", "low contrast albino", or "yellow head albino". 

The scientific term for this phenomenon is "amelanistic" which means the animal lacks the melanin needed to create the dark pigments normally seen in the skin and eyes.


agent73


agent73


carlene16


just hatched - Albey - Albey Scholl


hatchling - Albey - Albey Scholl


high contrast - ntume


high contrast - ntume


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jsmorphs2 - Jess DeMarco


Louis Kirkland


m00kfu


m00kfu


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


PghBall


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart


cinderbird - Samantha Wenitsky


cinderbird - Samantha Wenitsky


With a normal - muddoc - Tim Bailey

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Albey's Too Cool Reptiles
Bailey & Bailey Reptiles
Cornerstone Reptiles
J. Kobylka Reptiles
Metal Monkey Exotics
Stewart Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

angeluscorpion (09-06-2012),CanadianBalls (01-05-2015),JoeJohnson (05-05-2022),Kukulkan.213 (02-21-2015),MagicStallion (10-19-2020),Meredithm115 (06-02-2021),reptimac (08-25-2013)

----------

